# py-tkinter



## JohnLWebb (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi, trying to install x11-toolkits/py-tkinter from the ports on 7.2-STABLE but I get the following error;


```
caracal# make install clean
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for py26-tkinter-2.6.2_3
=> No MD5 checksum recorded for python/Python-2.6.2.tgz.
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for python/Python-2.6.2.tgz.
=> No suitable checksum found for python/Python-2.6.2.tgz.
*** Error code 1
```

I updated my ports tree with portsnap before trying...
Any ideas?


----------



## vigol (Jan 9, 2010)

You have some problem with your port tree.
Python 2.6.2 has been replaced by a newer bugfix release of Python.
Download Python 2.6.4 instead.
But you can Download it manually from
http://www.python.org/ftp/python/2.6.2/Python-2.6.2.tgz
and copy it to */usr/ports/distfiles/python*

and start again


----------



## crsd (Jan 9, 2010)

Just upgrade your python with portupgrade/portmaster.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2010)

Are you sure you used the correct portsnap commands to update your ports tree? It should contain the latest Python version if you did it the right way. The lang/python26 port should say:


```
PORTNAME=       python26
PORTVERSION=    2.6.4
```


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jan 9, 2010)

I did portsnap fetch and then portsnap update. IS that wrong?


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jan 9, 2010)

This is what I get when I do a portsnap fetch now. It seems like its saying everything is up to date...

caracal# portsnap fetch

```
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from portsnap1.FreeBSD.org... done.
Latest snapshot on server matches what we already have.
No updates needed.
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2010)

To make sure, run [cmd=]rm /var/db/portsnap/tag[/cmd] followed by a [cmd=]portsnap fetch extract[/cmd].


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks. I tried your suggestion but I am still getting the same result...

caracal# make install clean

```
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
===>  Extracting for py26-tkinter-2.6.2_3
=> No MD5 checksum recorded for python/Python-2.6.2.tgz.
=> No SHA256 checksum recorded for python/Python-2.6.2.tgz.
=> No suitable checksum found for python/Python-2.6.2.tgz.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-tkinter.
```


Any other ideas?


Thanks,


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 9, 2010)

What is the time/date of your /usr/ports/INDEX-* files?

py26-tkinter-2.6.2_3 is not the current version in the ports tree.


```
# grep ^py26-tkinter /usr/ports/INDEX-8 | awk -F\| '{print $1}'
py26-tkinter-[B]2.6.4_3[/B]
```


```
# grep ^py26-tkinter /usr/ports/INDEX-8 | awk -F\| '{print $8}'
[snip]python26-[B]2.6.4[/B][snip]
```

You can try running `# cd /usr/ports && make fetchindex`.


----------



## crsd (Jan 9, 2010)

Erm, again. Upgrade your installed python26 port. py-tkinter is included in Python* tarball, and uses the same version as installed python26.


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks crsd but I'd prefer to learn whatever it is I do not know over just installing the port by any means necessary. Something is obviously wrong and I'd like to know what it is and how it became that way and hopefully how to correct it and how to prevent it in the future...

Looks like I get the same as you Dutch...


```
caracal# grep ^py26-tkinter /usr/ports/INDEX-7 | awk -F\| '{print $1}'
py26-tkinter-2.6.4_3
```


```
caracal# grep ^py26-tkinter /usr/ports/INDEX-7 | awk -F\| '{print $8}'
expat-2.0.1_1 fontconfig-2.8.0,1 freetype2-2.3.11 kbproto-1.0.3 libX11-1.2.1_1,1 libXau-1.0.4 libXdmcp-1.0.2_1 libXft-2.1.14 libXrender-
0.9.4_1 libpthread-stubs-0.3_3 libxcb-1.5 pkg-config-0.23_1 python26-2.6.4 renderproto-0.9.3 tcl-8.5.8 tcl-modules-8.5.8 tk-8.5.8 xproto-7.0.15
```


For the dates...

```
caracal# pwd
/usr/ports
caracal# ls -l
total 97078
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel        19 Jul 14  1997 .cvsignore
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel   1807875 Jan  9 13:51 .portsnap.INDEX
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel     56241 Jan  2 10:28 CHANGES
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel      1498 Dec 31 10:47 COPYRIGHT
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel      2215 Dec 28 05:38 GIDs
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel  17370624 Jan  9 13:51 INDEX-5
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel  20686588 Jan  9 13:51 INDEX-6
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel  20600559 Jan  9 13:51 INDEX-7
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel   1306856 Aug  4 08:12 INDEX-7.bz2
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel  36090880 Jan  9 14:09 INDEX-7.db
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel      4566 Oct  1 12:14 KNOBS
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel     33774 Nov 23 13:18 LEGAL
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel    318998 Jan  7 11:04 MOVED
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel      6018 Dec 18 08:28 Makefile
drwxr-xr-x     2 root  wheel      1024 Jan  9 13:36 Mk
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel      1298 May 22  2006 README
drwxr-xr-x     2 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:36 Templates
drwxr-xr-x     4 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:36 Tools
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel     11362 Dec 28 05:38 UIDs
-rw-r--r--     1 root  wheel    314252 Jan  7 12:31 UPDATING
drwxr-xr-x    28 root  wheel      1024 Jan  9 13:36 accessibility
drwxr-xr-x    12 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:36 arabic
drwxr-xr-x   193 root  wheel      4096 Jan  9 13:36 archivers
drwxr-xr-x   111 root  wheel      2560 Jan  9 13:36 astro
drwxr-xr-x   867 root  wheel     18432 Jan  9 13:37 audio
drwxr-xr-x    66 root  wheel      1536 Jan  9 13:37 benchmarks
drwxr-xr-x   101 root  wheel      2048 Jan  9 13:37 biology
drwxr-xr-x    86 root  wheel      2048 Jan  9 13:37 cad
drwxr-xr-x   143 root  wheel      3072 Jan  9 13:37 chinese
drwxr-xr-x   163 root  wheel      3072 Jan  9 13:37 comms
drwxr-xr-x   134 root  wheel      3072 Jan  9 13:37 converters
drwxr-xr-x   706 root  wheel     16896 Jan  9 13:38 databases
drwxr-xr-x   283 root  wheel      6144 Jan  9 13:38 deskutils
drwxr-xr-x  3077 root  wheel     71680 Jan  9 13:40 devel
d---------    25 root  wheel     11264 Dec  2 10:50 distfiles
drwxr-xr-x   143 root  wheel      3072 Jan  9 13:40 dns
drwxr-xr-x   270 root  wheel      5632 Jan  9 13:41 editors
drwxr-xr-x   209 root  wheel      4608 Jan  9 13:41 emulators
drwxr-xr-x    89 root  wheel      3072 Jan  9 13:41 finance
drwxr-xr-x    31 root  wheel      1024 Jan  9 13:41 french
drwxr-xr-x   121 root  wheel      2560 Jan  9 13:41 ftp
drwxr-xr-x  1074 root  wheel     20992 Jan  9 13:42 games
drwxr-xr-x    45 root  wheel      1024 Jan  9 13:42 german
drwxr-xr-x   980 root  wheel     19968 Jan  9 13:43 graphics
drwxr-xr-x    10 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:43 hebrew
drwxr-xr-x    12 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:43 hungarian
drwxr-xr-x   146 root  wheel      3072 Jan  9 13:43 irc
drwxr-xr-x   393 root  wheel      8192 Jan  9 13:43 japanese
drwxr-xr-x   165 root  wheel      3584 Jan  9 13:44 java
drwxr-xr-x    61 root  wheel      1536 Jan  9 13:44 korean
drwxr-xr-x   375 root  wheel      7168 Jan  9 13:44 lang
drwxr-xr-x   738 root  wheel     16896 Jan  9 13:45 mail
drwxr-xr-x   540 root  wheel     12288 Jan  9 13:45 math
drwxr-xr-x    15 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:45 mbone
drwxr-xr-x   560 root  wheel     12800 Jan  9 13:45 misc
drwxr-xr-x   323 root  wheel      7168 Jan  9 13:46 multimedia
drwxr-xr-x  1125 root  wheel     23552 Jan  9 13:47 net
drwxr-xr-x   169 root  wheel      3584 Jan  9 13:46 net-im
drwxr-xr-x   286 root  wheel      6144 Jan  9 13:46 net-mgmt
drwxr-xr-x   141 root  wheel      3072 Jan  9 13:46 net-p2p
drwxr-xr-x   105 root  wheel      2048 Jan  9 13:47 news
drwxr-xr-x     3 root  wheel       512 Jun  7  2009 packages
drwxr-xr-x    44 root  wheel      1024 Jan  9 13:47 palm
drwxr-xr-x    23 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:47 polish
drwxr-xr-x    66 root  wheel      1536 Jan  9 13:47 ports-mgmt
drwxr-xr-x    19 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:47 portuguese
drwxr-xr-x   350 root  wheel      7168 Jan  9 13:47 print
drwxr-xr-x    46 root  wheel      1024 Jan  9 13:47 russian
drwxr-xr-x   139 root  wheel      2560 Jan  9 13:47 science
drwxr-xr-x   868 root  wheel     18432 Jan  9 13:48 security
drwxr-xr-x    46 root  wheel      1024 Jan  9 13:48 shells
drwxr-xr-x   936 root  wheel     18432 Jan  9 13:49 sysutils
drwxr-xr-x  1254 root  wheel     29184 Jan  9 13:49 textproc
drwxr-xr-x    12 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:49 ukrainian
drwxr-xr-x    23 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:49 vietnamese
drwxr-xr-x  1905 root  wheel     48640 Jan  9 13:50 www
drwxr-xr-x   500 root  wheel     10240 Jan  9 13:51 x11
drwxr-xr-x    65 root  wheel      1536 Jan  9 13:50 x11-clocks
drwxr-xr-x    70 root  wheel      2048 Jan  9 13:50 x11-drivers
drwxr-xr-x    46 root  wheel      1024 Jan  9 13:50 x11-fm
drwxr-xr-x   146 root  wheel      3584 Jan  9 13:50 x11-fonts
drwxr-xr-x    12 root  wheel       512 Jan  9 13:50 x11-servers
drwxr-xr-x   218 root  wheel      6144 Jan  9 13:50 x11-themes
drwxr-xr-x   322 root  wheel      7168 Jan  9 13:51 x11-toolkits
drwxr-xr-x   146 root  wheel      3072 Jan  9 13:51 x11-wm
```


----------



## crsd (Jan 10, 2010)

Nothing is wrong here. Version of py-tkinter is the same as *installed* python26 port, not the one in ports.
ports/x11-toolkits/py-tkinter/Makefile:

```
PORTVERSION=    ${PYTHON_PORTVERSION}
DISTFILES=      ${PYTHON_DISTFILE}
```
ports/Mk/bsd.python.mk:

```
_PYTHON_PORTVERSION!=   (${PYTHON_CMD} -c 'import string, sys; \
                            print string.split(sys.version)[0].replace("b",".b")' 2> /dev/null) | ${TAIL} -1
PYTHON_PORTVERSION=     ${_PYTHON_PORTVERSION}
PYTHON_DISTFILE=        Python-${PYTHON_PORTVERSION:S/.rc/rc/}.tgz
```

i.e., both PORTVERSION and DISTFILES are calculated from *installed* version. I hope this makes at least some sense to you.


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jan 11, 2010)

Yet I still can't install it from the ports...


----------



## crsd (Jan 11, 2010)

[cmd=""]pkg_info -Ex python[/cmd]


----------



## JohnLWebb (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you for your kind patience and perseverance.


```
[johnwebb@caracal /usr/home/johnwebb]$ pkg_info -Ex python
boost-python-libs-1.39.0
py26-telepathy-python-0.15.10
python25-2.5.4_2
python26-2.6.2_1
```

:stud I feel like a monkey with a remote...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 11, 2010)

Depending on what you use for upgrading ports, run `# portmaster python26-2.6.2_1` or `# portupgrade python26-2.6.2_1` first.

Or just `# portmaster -a` or `# portupgrade -a` to get _au courant_ with everything.


----------



## jaymax (Aug 23, 2010)

I've been having similar problems with py-tkinter from the ports x11-toolkits, the O/S is the same - 7.2-STABLE.

I have been updating my ports with a cron job using

```
cvsup -L 2 -h cvsup2.freebsd.org /usr/share/cvsup/ports-supfile
```

which does not always seem to work but at times it does or I'll run it manually.

Now I am seeing portmaster -a or portupgrade -a  being touted exclusively for port upgrade, is the use of cvsup outdated or not preferred?

---------
My error message was slightly different ==>

```
In file included from _tkinter.c:25:
/usr/local/include/python2.6/Python.h:168:17: error: pth.h: No such file or directory
error: command 'cc' failed with exit status 1
```

I'll try some more things on this but may have to return to the forum later. 

A response to the cvsup issue would be appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 23, 2010)

cvsup and its successor, csup(1) update the *ports tree*, the skeleton to build and install ports from (i.e. everything under /usr/ports).

portmaster(8) and portupgrade(8) update the *installed ports*, the applications that were actually built and installed from the ports tree (i.e. everything that shows up in [cmd=]pkg_info[/cmd]).

See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

